# software update/coding in Scotland???



## Privatedoc (Jun 5, 2010)

My My17 TT has satnav but I cannot upgrade the maps and want carplay...expect the software /firmware needs upgraded....on 660 at present....while there seems to be several 'down south' folk who will do this, does anyone have a contact in Scotland who can sort this for me....I can just about use OBD11 but wouldn't be comfortable with this big job...just need either upto date maps and or carplay.....maps are stuck on 2016 and even though I download the 2019 update (covered by original licence) it simply cannot be found when I try and do a system update.....tried looking through the firmware threat but got well lost with telnet etc ...I can fix humans , not computers 

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

North East VAG adaptions. Based in Durham but travels to Scotland. Get in touch with him, Ryan. He will let you know when he will be up next and where you can meet him. He can code 2021 maps and carplay.
Also a few other things, just ask. I got above coded plus alarm chirp lock/unlock and display onscreen when in reverse.


----------



## Privatedoc (Jun 5, 2010)

cheers Iain...will give him a shout !


----------



## NorthEastVAG (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello.

We cover Glasgow and North East England every day so please do feel free to contact us.

https://www.facebook.com/NorthEastVAGAdaptions


----------



## tazman3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Privatedoc said:


> cheers Iain...will give him a shout !


Can vouch for Ryans work at North east Vag, I had rear view camera/satnav/CarPlay/android auto put in by him last month great guy and good prices also.

Really friendly and even went out of his way to remote into to my laptop last night to help out putting main beam assist on my TT.

Martin


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Privatedoc said:


> My My17 TT has satnav but I cannot upgrade the maps and want carplay...expect the software /firmware needs upgraded....on 660 at present....while there seems to be several 'down south' folk who will do this, does anyone have a contact in Scotland who can sort this for me....I can just about use OBD11 but wouldn't be comfortable with this big job...just need either upto date maps and or carplay.....maps are stuck on 2016 and even though I download the 2019 update (covered by original licence) it simply cannot be found when I try and do a system update.....tried looking through the firmware threat but got well lost with telnet etc ...I can fix humans , not computers
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> John


Hi mate,
There is a guy on facebook called Affy RS he is a wizz with Audi's and does everything from coding to retrofitting. Think he is based around Glasgow.


----------

